# Making Glurch (or Oobleck)



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2009)

Ran across this and thought it looked interesting, like a really fun thing to make for the kids. Might give it a go when I have all of the ingredients.

http://blissfullydomestic.com/blissful-kid...rch-or-oobleck/


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Ran across this and thought it looked interesting, like a really fun thing to make for the kids. Might give it a go when I have all of the ingredients.http://blissfullydomestic.com/blissful-kid...rch-or-oobleck/


Cool, Katt! A non-Newtonian fluid yet! One word of caution. Since it is a suspension, the water and borax will eventually separate out. I made a similar kid of gunk with cornstarch, and the separated out cornstarch makes a a solid clump that can block a drain. I don't know whether or not that is true of Borax, but you might want to dispose of it in the trash when you're finished with it.


----------



## sbugir (Oct 4, 2009)

Hee hee, saw this and I know it's an old thread, but I used to make this stuff all the time as a kid...Oh the memories.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 4, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Hee hee, saw this and I know it's an old thread, but I used to make this stuff all the time as a kid...Oh the memories.


Yeah. It's a version of Silly Putty, of course. I did the physics/chemistry of this stuff with Sunny when she was a sophomore and used this site: http://dwb4.unl.edu/chem_source_pdf/POLY.pdf, p.13 onward. Shortly after that she had a nervous breakdown.  

BTW, the meringue that the mantis is eating in the thread that Yen showed us is also a colloid!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. It's a version of Silly Putty, of course. I did the physics/chemistry of this stuff with Sunny when she was a sophomore and used this site: http://dwb4.unl.edu/chem_source_pdf/POLY.pdf, p.13 onward. Shortly after that she had a nervous breakdown.  BTW, the meringue that the mantis is eating in the thread that Yen showed us is also a colloid!


God Phil, I adore your outrageously thorough answers... Amazing. Yeah I remember breaking down the process of which the reaction occurs between the glue, water, and detergent in 8th grade. My reaction was, "Screw the science, gimme the goo!", Ahh good/sad times.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 5, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> God Phil, I adore your outrageously thorough answers... Amazing. Yeah I remember breaking down the process of which the reaction occurs between the glue, water, and detergent in 8th grade. My reaction was, "Screw the science, gimme the goo!", Ahh good/sad times.


Yeah, it is good stuff! Let me tell you, though, that you'd give outrageously thorough answers, too, if all you had to talk to all day was a dog better known for his good looks than his smarts. I've been reading Gould's book on ontogeny and phylogeny to him, but he can't even pronounce most of the words, much less engage in a spirited discussion!   :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Oct 5, 2009)

Phil in a strange non-erotic way, I love you...Okay, not that far, but I love your answers and your dog I bet.


----------

